# uv licht tötet teichmuscheln ?



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

ich habe gehört das man keine freude an teichmuscheln hat wenn man einen uv filter in betrieb hat.
stimmt das ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

*nur eine Meinung !*

Hallo 
ich habe Teichmuscheln schon einige Jahre
ich habe keinen UV !
ich habe aber auch keine Schwebealgen übrig,
die es zu zerhacken gäbe

ich glaube zu beobachten ,dass sich die __ Muscheln bei Futterknappheit ("sauberes" klares Wasser) ,mehr in den Grund einwühlen
ich "füttere" meine TM zu , in dem ich die feinblättrigen UW Pflanzen mit einem Bambusstab einh bißchen schüttele und dadurch Mulm aufwirbele,
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen ,daß ein UV Kräcker mit starkem Filter hintendran die TM aushungert.
Ich habe gelesen man sollte sie im Winter sogar ab und zu mit Milchpulver füttern.
für meinen zugegeben mehr in Richtung Gartenbau angelegten Teich (keine Nutzkoihaltung)
 kommt kein UV in Frage .
was macht es für ein Sinn den Teich gezielt zu impfen und im "biologischen Mileu einzufahren" um dann MEINE Microfauna zu kracken.
meinen Teichmuscheln gehts gut 
nicht  als Rettung für kippende Teiche 
sondern zur Bereicherung des Biotops

schönen Abend
karsten.

Ps.Tip
Fadenalgenvernichter von Oase
ist auch Teichmuschelvernichter !


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mal wieder mit Reiner ganz einer Meinung  8) . Es gibt aber noch ein - eher formales - Argument zu UVC und __ Teichmuschel.

*Entweder* der Vorklärer funktioniert wunschgemäss. Dann entzieht er der Teichmuschel die Lebensgrundlage. *Oder *er funktioniert nicht oder nur eingeschränkt: Dann sollte man das Ding ohnehin abschaffen.

Einmal abgesehen von Argumenten wie "Senkung des Keimdrucks" usw., die ich ohnehin nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

*Schöner Fuß !?*

Ich wollte nur noch ein Bild von heute früh dranhängen.
Die Muschel kricht mit Ihrem Fuß über groberen Grund.
Entschuldigt die Qualität ist schon mit 400ISO aufgenommen Sonne war noch nicht da und Blitzen bei Zomm und UW macht keinen Sinn.
ca 1m Wassertiefe

mfG
karsten.

Übrigens schön zu lesen das es nochmehr UV-Gegner giebt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo Reiner u. Stefan,
eurer Meinung kann ich mich voll und ganz anschliessen. Mir gehts wie Karsten, schön dass es von dieser "Sorte" noch mehr gibt !! Aber wir sind ja tolerant, soll jeder tun und lassen was er will. Nur, wenn allzu grober Unsinn verbreitet wird, werde ich mich trotzdem einklinken.
An Stefan : Bist du heute bei der Etappenankunft der Tour de France in Toulouse ? Ich bin via TV dabei.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## meichenried (17. Juli 2003)

Auch wenn hier die meisten offensichtlich UV-Filter-Hasser sind, stehe ich dazu, daß ich einen habe.
Als ich meinen Teich fertig hatte, habe ich ihn auch direkt angeschlossen (das wahr im Mai). Den __ Muscheln hat es nichts aus gemacht.
Seit ca. 3 Wochen habe ich den UV-Filter ausgeschaltet, weil ich einfach mal sehen wollte, ob das Wasser auch weiterhin klar bleibt, was auch der Fall ist. Ein in welcher Form verändertes Verhalten habe ich bei den Muscheln nur dahin gehend festgestellt, daß sie inzwischen alle den "Kopf in den Sand gesteckt haben".
Da das Wasser auch ohne UV-Filter klar geblieben ist, hab ich auch erstmal nicht mehr vor, ihn wieder anzustellen.
Als "normalen" Filter benutze ich den Biotec 10 von Oase. Offensichtlich reicht der jetzt aus, um das Wasser klar zu halten.
Gruß
harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

*karsten.*

ein UV Hasser bin ich nicht 
(ich HASSE überhaupt sehr wenig  !! )
und die Anderen sicher auch nicht
ich habe nur meine Meinung/Erfahrungen dargelegt.
jeder Teich ist anders 
Jeder geht anders ran
Jeder soll machen was ER will
ich 
wollte mich nur unterhalten
und wir ,mein Teich und ich, brauchen keinen UV Kracker
wenn ich noch mal was ändern würde wäre es einer von diesen neuen Spaltfiltern als Vorfilter, mal sehen........
in meine Galerie stell ich mal 2 Fotos von Spaltfilter in Nobelausführung von der INTERKOI 
zu den Teichmuscheln und UV nochmal :den einzigen Zusammenhang den ich sehen kann ist das die __ Muscheln eventuell verhungern.

entspannt
Karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo Harald,

was heisst schon UV-Hasser ? Die Dinger sind einfach nur überflüssig und schädlich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

hallo karsten,

spätestens mit einsatz eines spaltsiebfilters könnte für dich eine argumentation FÜR eine uv lampe vorhanden sein - da der im wasser existierende keimdruck diese filterart zusetzt. bekanntlich mindert aber eine uv lampe den keimdruck im wasser..... leider kann man nicht alles haben. :? 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

*Keimdruck*

tut mir leid ich hab keinen Keimdruck....


und warum sollte ein Spaltfilter  einen Kaufdruck für UV Klärer bei mir erzeugen.
Spaltfilter vergrößern die Wasseroberfläche ,das Wasser nimmt jede Menge
Sauerstoff auf der den eigentlichen biologischen Filterprozess in Gang hält.
Dabei werden grobe Schmutzpartikel ausgefiltert ohne das der Filter einen Staudruck durch Verschmutzung erzeugt.....

wo sollte  da mein Bedarf für UV herkommen ?
außerdem fand ich die Teile nur gut erdacht und meinte wenn ich mal was ändere......usw.

mit freundlichem Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Ich wollte niemandem mit meinem "UV-Hasser" auf den Schlips treten, es war mehr als Scherz gedacht.

Was aber bei der ganzen Diskussion für mich als interessantes Ergebnis herausgekommen ist, daß man offensichtlich in keinem Geschäft mehr auf eine vernünftige Beratung diesbezüglich hoffen darf.

Ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit, eben weil mein Wasser sehr klar ist, in einem "Fachgeschäft" erkundigt, ob es den __ Muscheln etwas aus machen würde, wenn das Wasser klar ist. Als Auskunft erhielt ich die Antwort, daß es die Muscheln überhaupt nicht stört, wie das Wasser ist.

Auf fachkundige Auskunft darf man offensichtlich bei niemandem hoffen, der mit dem Verkauf Geld verdient  

ist schon wirklich traurig.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

*Kein Problem*

Hallo Harald
mit solcher Art des Schlipstretens kann ich gut leben.

das mit dem Kommerz ist halt so und wenn man es im Hinterkopf hat
ja auch kein Problem .
Zum Glück giebt es ja Foren ohne jeden kommerzielen Druck.

schönes Wochende


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

hallo karsten,

betr. spaltsiebfilter ...... diese filterart setzt sich relativ schnell zu (standzeit 0,5 - 5 tage) und verhindert dann einen vernünftigen wasserkreislauf durch den filter. der dafür vorliegende grund sind bakterien im wasserkreislauf (bakteriendruck) welche sich auf dem sieb ablegen - es besiedeln und dadurch den durchfluß erheblich mindern. laut aussage verschiedener hersteller vermindert sich dieses risiko durch einsatz einer uv lampe. 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Üüüübrigensss - wusstet Ihr, dass Lars Sebralla auf seiner Aquarienseite UVC Vorklärer bespricht und da zu dem (für mich erstaunlichen) Ergebnis kommt, dass

- "böse" Bakterien (Krankheitskeime) abgetötet werden
- Sporen der "bösen" Bakterien abgetötet werden (was die nach eigenen Angaben 10fache Bestrahlung wie für das Bakterium selbst erfordert)
- Grünalgen abgetötet werden

nicht aber

- "gute" Bakterien (Nitobacter)
- Pflanzen unmittelbar (hatte ich auch nicht erwartet)
- Fische unmittelbar (hatte ich auch nicht erwartet.

Über eine Schädigung des Zooplanktons äussert er sich nicht.

Es fällt mir schwer, das zu glauben (insbesondere die Fähigkeit, zwischen "guten" und "bösen" Bakterien zu "unterscheiden"). Andererseits gilt Sebralla ja nun wirklich nicht als Scharlatan. Und ich bin bereit, meine Meinung zu korrigieren und das auch öffentlich zu sagen, wenn man mich denn überzeugt.

Ich bin verwirrt...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2003)

*UV*

Hallo,

ich hatte ja unter "Tiere" im letzten Beitrag über __ Muscheln geschrieben, das ich es in meinem Teich beobachtet habe, das die Muscheln nach hinzufügen des UVC alle zugrunde gegangen sind. Ich kann mir das auch nur auf die Weise erklären wie es reiner schon beschrieben hat.
Ob ein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen dem UVC und den Muscheln besteht weis ich bis heute nicht. Bin aber auch der Meinung, das man keine Pauschale Antwort geben kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2003)

Hallo Axel,

ich denke, jeder weiss, was ich von UVC halte und dass ich einen mittelbaren (damit aber kein Stück weniger gefährlichen) Zusammenhang insofern sehe, dass ALLE Mikroorganismen abgetötet werden. Ich will aber nicht mit etwas herumdröhnen, was sachlich nicht haltbar ist.

Nun schreibt Sebralla aber, dass Nitrobacter und Co. von UVC nicht geschädigt werden. Was hat das zu bedeuten ?? Er schreibt auch, dass _Fische _und _Pflanzen _nicht geschädigt werden. Das gibt mir arg zu denken, denn wer käme schon darauf, bei Fischen und Pflanzen unmittelbare Auswirkungen zu suchen, da sie ja mit dem UV-Licht in Berührung kommen ?

Wenn er sich aber zu der eigentlich überflüssigen Bemerkung hinreissen lässt, dass die keine *UNMITTELBAREN *Schäden davontragen (klar, sie werden schliesslich nicht am Brenner vorbeigeschickt, sondern leiden möglicherweise nur unter dem sterilen Wasser), dann meint er das wohl gleichermassen für Bakterien, aber nur insoweit, als sie ebenfalls ausserhalb des Brenners angesiedelt sind und nicht mit dem Wasser am Brenner vorbeigeführt werden ! In diesem Falle untersucht Sebralla Bakterien überhaupt nicht, die das Pech hatten, nicht fest ausserhalb des *DIREKTEN *Einflussbereichs des UVC angesiedelt zu sein. Dann wäre seine Aussage zwar einerseits korrekt, andererseits jedoch Scharlatanerie und Täuschung übelster Art.

Mir geht es also einmal um die fachliche Aussage, andererseits aber auch um Herrn Sebralla.

Gruss
Stefan


----------

